# Greasy Lotion Bar



## golden_seal (Nov 20, 2015)

Are lotion bars generally greasy without IPM added? I used bees wax, shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil, and hemp seed oil. I didn't have IMP but I'm not liking the general greasy feeling of the bar. Would IPM fix the greasy feeling?

My recipe was

bees wax 2.24oz
shea butter 1.76oz
cocoa butter 1.28oz
coconut oil 1.84oz
hemp oil 0.88oz


----------



## paillo (Nov 20, 2015)

Mine are never greasy, although they may feel that way for 30 seconds or so until the oils sink into the skin. I never use IPM, want mine to be chemical-free. A couple recipes I use all the time, they are not in percentage order but the order I melt them, beeswax takes a long time, I add the softer oils after it's melted, and take my time carefully melting the more delicate ingredients until everything's nicely melted and pourable.

28 % beeswax
30 % mango butter
40 % oils (I love HO sunflower and rice bran)
1% Vitamin E oil
1% essential oil blend
(Caveat, I got this recipe from somewhere, can't remember, credits to the OP)

OR

25% beeswax
25% kokum butter
47% babassu oil
1% Vitamin e
1% essential oil blend

I substitute illipe butter and whatever other hard butters I have on hand as desired. Have never, ever had a problem with prolonged greasiness.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 20, 2015)

I've only ever made one lotion bar recipe and I love it and don't consider it greasy. I'd love to share the recipe but I lost it .  I do know that there was absolutely no beeswax in it, I used stearic acid instead, along with cocoa butter (very small amount), coconut oil and possibly shea.


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah, I don't know. Maybe I'm expecting it to be like lotion too much. It doesn't stay greasy and eventually isn't greasy anymore but there's definitely that greasy feel for the first while.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 21, 2015)

You can also use some cornflour in there - 1 to 2 tsp per 226g of product


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 21, 2015)

I did add 1/2 tsp of corn starch so maybe I will melt it down and add some more to see if that changes anything.


----------

